# Problem with running XP on apple monitor(moved from hardware)



## mikeh2003 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi, I've just had a friend custom build me a PC , using an ASUS 8800 GTS graphics card.

For my monitor I am using an old style apple 23" cinema display, and so bought an ADC DVI adaptor - from the adaptor one lead plugs into the dvi input socket at the back of my computer, and one usb lead plugged into a USB port at the back also. Everything was going great for the first two weeks, but then the monitor would temporarily go blank (ie as if it was switched off ) for a second or two. Last Thursday, the picture would go off for long periods - the computer I assume was still working, because I could hear the windows start up sound, just couldn't see any picture. When the screen did come up, there was a message about not recognising the hardware, and the screen was dimmed. However after jiggling around with the wires, and switching USB ports at the back, the screen was bright and the situation seemed remedied.

Unfortunately yesterday I started having the same problem again soon after start up - the screen did not seem very bright and half way through digitising a CD in i-tunes, the screen went blank again. The CD kept playing, so the operating system seemed to be working no probs. However I could not get a picture up again, and after a hard re-boot, there was still no screen picture, though I could hear windows booting up.

Can any good forum members recommend a remedy ? Or have experienced similar problems, or found a work around ? I don't really want to buy a new monitor, as I do like my apple monitor.

Thanks in advance

Mike


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Problem with running XP on apple monitor*

I am going to transfer your post to our Mac section. We will see if they can find the missing link. 

From what I have found, there is a trick to making this thing work correctly with a pc.


----------



## mikeh2003 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks - hope someone comes up trumps.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

ok, i do have to admit not knowing much about using that monitor on windows. but i have used an older apple crt monitor on windows, and i had to dig around the web and find a windows driver for it before windows used it properly. so i ask, have you installed the drivers not only for the monitor itself, but also for the dvi/adc connector? now i don't know if there are, but that is my 1st thought. second could be that the adaptor could be going, or the cable on the monitor is as well. or the backlighting of the lcd is dyeing. the best thing would to be to run this monitor on a different computer and see if the same problem pops up. if that is the case, then we know it must not be the computer, but either the monitor or the adaptor. and the only real way to figure that one out is the try different ones. do you know any one with a mac that has a adc vid card in it that could run the monitor and see if it works correctly? i'm sorry to say, but it seems that trial and error may be the only real way to figure out what the cause of the problem is. but i know your pain. i had 3 beautiful 17" crts all die on me in one week. i ended up buying a new lcd to replace them, but i lost my dual monitor setup.


----------

